# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  Power leveling via pet battles

## Bearkin

*FIXED ON EU AND US

GOOD GAME GUYS COME BACK NEXT TIME*

New with patch. Fighting a pet battle with 5 levels of your pets grants 1percent of your level on victory. 

Grab level 6 pets and go fight level 1 critters. 

Ez experience.

Step 1. Get a beast type pet

If you logged in for WoW's 4th Anniversery you'll have http://www.wowhead.com/item=44819/baby-blizzard-bear 
or go get http://www.wowhead.com/item=44970 off the AH. 

Step 2. Go here http://imgur.com/dI2UyN6 (This spot is right outside stormwind, horde might be able to use this spot too)
http://imgur.com/PsMpsPQ Another pic, this is where I throw down the banner.

Step 3. FARM LIKE A MOFO DURING COUGAR NIGHT

I used Baby Blizzard Bear because at level 4 it gets maul, which can easily 1 shot these for quick farm. 

If you are quick about it you can easily get 4-5 pet battles in a minute. Which is roughly 5% of a level. Good farming everyone.

Stats for a level 87
Fight at lvl 1 will give you: 159.362 XP (rested + banner)
You will reach lvl 2 after first fight and you will get: 159.362 XP again
Fighting at lvl 3 will give you: 150.975 XP
Fight at lvl 4: 142.587 XP
Fight at lvl 5: 134.200 XP
Fight at lvl 6: 125.812 XP

If you have a ton of lvl 1 pet you can lvl all of them for max. XP fights.

Hope this helps.




> Works with any exp boost execpt RAF. *RAF DOES NOT WORK*, (So BoAs, DMF Merry Go Round, Guild Banner, Monk Quest Buff, Elixer of Ancient Knowledge all works) 
> 
> Exp gain stops at 89.
> 
> Exp scales off the highest level pet in your party, so leave the slots blank or fill it with level 1s. Also don't have a pet higher than level 6 in your party or you won't get exp.
> 
> Max exp gain occurs when the pet is level 1-2.


*HAVE NOT TESTED THIS* but reports claim that you can increase exp gain by grouping up with a party. Can someone confirm with screen shots?

Elixer of ancient knowledge bugs with heirlooms and this currently giving a ridiculous amount of exp on top of the ridiculous amount of exp.1-85 in an hour anyone?




************************




> First of all i know it is a repost, i just found a spot with a fast respawn and i want to share/explain to all how to do it while afk. 
> 
> First thread on this was : http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...t-battles.html
> 
> So, you can get the details from that post, like get a beast pet and so on.. rep Bearkin while you are at it since he started it
> 
> 
> My spot:
> 
> ...

----------


## ArmsSpaghetti

Tested on my 89 Druid fighting stormwind rats not getting any experience with a level 6, 5, and 5. Two friends of mine are doing it at level 85 and 71 and they're rocking experience fast. Not sure why it's not working for me.

----------


## Neer

> New with patch. Fighting a pet battle with 5 levels of your pets grants 1percent of your level on victory. 
> 
> Grab level 6 pets and go fight level 1 critters. 
> 
> Ez experience.


Oh, You also noticed this?  :Big Grin:  
Was just havin fun pet battling, now im dinging like crazy.

----------


## Bearkin

> Tested on my 89 Druid fighting stormwind rats not getting any experience with a level 6, 5, and 5. Two friends of mine are doing it at level 85 and 71 and they're rocking experience fast. Not sure why it's not working for me.


I know you have a chance to get lesser charms at cap. Maybe it's giving you lesser charms instead of experience.

----------


## ArmsSpaghetti

> I know you have a chance to get lesser charms at cap. Maybe it's giving you lesser charms instead of experience.


Ahhh yeah that's probably true. I got a few lesser charms, it must kick in at 89 or around there. Bummer. So we know it lasts until then.

----------


## rayray

not working for me level 85 lock with level 6 pet not receiving anything (EU)

----------


## Saphirrot

HOLY MOTHERFUKIN SHIT, i can confirm this. My pet is level 8 and target pet was level 6 !!! its working !!!

BUT !!!! u dont get 1% , u get some exp, but its ****ing fast !!, also works with target level 3 pets

----------


## Rotz

Not working for me, lvl 6 vs lvl 1 crtter , lvl 6 vs lvl 3 and 4, 0 xp, lvl 85 rogue.

----------


## BakService

u need all 3 pets lvl 6 or less for get the exp! i just discover that

----------


## Rotz

Shiit it works, thank you laurenkx

----------


## Saphirrot

is there a possibility to run Honorbuddy with this ??

----------


## zoider10

Just an FYI for those of you who its not working for, the exp you get is based on the highest lvl pet ON YOUR TEAM. So if your fighting lvl 1's with a lvl 1, but have a 25 benched, you wont get any exp. everyone on your team needs to be within 5 lvls of what your killing.

Also on another note, The exp guild banner DOES work. so if you find a highly populated spot (Im fighting all the pets near the mage tower in SW) You can throw down the banner and get 15% more exp for all kills. 

edit: Darkmoon fair buff DOES work, so you can get 25% more exp from pets (Banner+carasel)

----------


## szilcsi

works  :Smile:  lvl 5 and lvl6 pets also against lvl1

----------


## iispyderii

I'm not getting any xp. I'm fighting lvl 1's with a lvl 5 with two lvl's 1 benched.

----------


## zoider10

I stopped getting exp any 89. Anyone else confirm it stops at 89?

----------


## Swifness

Im fighting with lvl 4-2 and lvl 1 benched. Getting between 140k-118k depending on the level.

Max lvl in my pets is 5 I never did this shit before.

----------


## ulmo123

Its works with lvl 6 pet but im lvl 51 need to know good spot on horde side any idea?

----------


## ArmsSpaghetti

> I stopped getting exp any 89. Anyone else confirm it stops at 89?


Confirmed it stops at 89. You start getting charms instead.

----------


## Kaylo

Its nice and all so not taking that away but this is more of a guide than an exploit since this is actually in the patch notes.

Quoting from 5.2 The Thunder King Patch Notes - World of Warcraft



> * Winning a pet battle versus a team within 5 levels of the player's highest-level pet will now award player experience.
> 
> * Level capped players will now have a chance to earn Lesser Charms of Good Fortune after winning a pet battle versus a pet within 5 levels of the highest level pet on their team. Higher-level pets will offer a better chance to earn a charm.

----------


## Bearkin

edited with more info

----------


## Bearkin

> Its nice and all so not taking that away but this is more of a guide than an exploit since this is actually in the patch notes.
> 
> Quoting from 5.2 The Thunder King Patch Notes - World of Warcraft


It wasn't intended to work this way, it will get patched soon.

----------


## KeenaM

elite pls this will get fixed soon if not

----------


## Kaylo

> It wasn't intended to work this way, it will get patched soon.


Work what way?

Thats a serious question because i dont see why its an exploit when its in the patch notes. Even if they lower the XP the mechanics is still in the notes. Your characters level doesnt matter since its the pets levels that matter so any level char can go back to pet level 1 zone.

----------


## zoider10

> elite pls this will get fixed soon if not


This isnt really an exploit or bug or anything. They just happen to give an insane amount of exp, allowing for insanely quick leveling if you do it the right place. But this will be fixed regardless soon enough. When exp in pvp first came out hte exp from that was pretty high and quickly got lowered

----------


## Seruhio

Ok, Tested on a lvl 87.
After a few fights this is what I got:

Fight at lvl 1 will give you: 159.362 XP (rested + banner)
You will reach lvl 2 after first fight and you will get: 159.362 XP again
Fighting at lvl 3 will give you: 150.975 XP
Fight at lvl 4: 142.587 XP
Fight at lvl 5: 134.200 XP
Fight at lvl 6: 125.812 XP

If you have a ton of lvl 1 pet you can lvl all of them for max. XP fights.

Hope this helps.

----------


## Bearkin

> This isnt really an exploit or bug or anything. They just happen to give an insane amount of exp, allowing for insanely quick leveling if you do it the right place. But this will be fixed regardless soon enough. When exp in pvp first came out hte exp from that was pretty high and quickly got lowered


It was probably meant for those with level 25 pets going and grinding out against other 20+ pets.

At low pet levels you only fight 1 pet in a random encounter, but when you hit about level 18 you start fight 2 and at 20 you fight three, which makes the fights last at least 3-5 mins depending on the pets.

----------


## Bearkin

> Ok, Tested on a lvl 87.
> After a few fights this is what I got:
> 
> Fight at lvl 1 will give you: 159.362 XP (rested + banner)
> You will reach lvl 2 after first fight and you will get: 159.362 XP again
> Fighting at lvl 3 will give you: 150.975 XP
> Fight at lvl 4: 142.587 XP
> Fight at lvl 5: 134.200 XP
> Fight at lvl 6: 125.812 XP
> ...


I think it scales off the highest level pet in your party.

----------


## freeloading

Yup mage quarter in SW ideal spot...and the pets respawn very fast. Using any beast pet...easy to kill. Usually 2 shot so in 1 min I can do 3-4 pet battles...you do the math.

+rep to OP!

Edit: All the peddlefeet I farmed last couple of week will come in good use :P

----------


## Seruhio

Yes, that's why I tested with a lvl 1 team, leveling only the main pet fighter, keeping the benched pets at lvl 1.

----------


## rogerbodger

Anyone know a good horde place for this?

----------


## Bearkin

okay so I've learned that the exp gain scales off the highest level pet in your party, So what I did is just put two level 1s and then a beast that you'll level to 6, when it hits 6 you switch out for a new level 1, rinse and repeat.

Also its DMF week, so go get your 10% exp buff!

----------


## Bearkin

> Anyone know a good horde place for this?


you can probably use the spot I linked. Its right outside Mage Quarter in SW, no guards or alliance should bug you.

----------


## freeloading

Just in case u run out of lvl 1 pets just capture them instead of killing and you will still get XP and soon your pet journal will be filled with level 1 Squirrels LOL

----------


## Seruhio

I must add that Blizzard Bear (or any bear probably) is the best pet so far for farming quick fights.

One shooting all fights once he reach lvl 4 for "Maul" spell. Fight last 10 secs.

----------


## Bearkin

So with a 
level 6 104760
level 4 118728
level 3 125712
level 1 & 2 132696

This was at level 86 with the 10% buff from DMF

----------


## superxdude

level 88 here, getting 151-160k per battle  :Smile: 

AND THIS DOES NOT USE YOUR RESTED!

----------


## rogerbodger

Took me 18minutes to get a full level (61>62) with DMF buff and a level 25 guild (if that counts). Havent found a good spot for horde tho and cant go mage quater as im on the busiest eu realm and will get owned. But great find. Cheers

----------


## zoider10

Dont forget, if your alliance your probably farming at the mage quarter. the respawn rate is so high in that little area you can use the guild coordination banner for 15% more exp and always be in range.

----------


## superxdude

Do BOAs and Monk bonus count?

----------


## Bearkin

imgur: the simple image sharer

Where I have my battle standard.

----------


## Bearkin

> Do BOAs and Monk bonus count?


DMF merry go round and Battle Standard do, so I assume yes.

----------


## Owneth

Don't forget your carousel buff from Darkmoon Faire...  :Wink:  It helps almost 10K more a kill + BOA gear before/after 80...

----------


## diablo32

raf works?

----------


## freeloading

I tried BoA shoulders...did not work. Am level 86...well just ding 87

----------


## Owneth

Yes does RAF work?

----------


## KeenaM

> I tried BoA shoulders...did not work. Am level 86...well just ding 87


BoA stops @ 85

----------


## superxdude

XP seems to stop after level 89

----------


## diablo32

Server shutdown in 10:00 lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## Doomedis

"Failed to create pet battle"

----------


## diablo32

> "Failed to create pet battle"


same servers going down fixed , lets hope they will not decrease lvl  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bearkin

> I tried BoA shoulders...did not work. Am level 86...well just ding 87


non upgraded boa shoulders don't work past 81.

----------


## Doomedis

Maybe they fixing something else, not this "exploit"

----------


## Bearkin

What servers are going down?
yeah there's a slew of other bugs. Like Quest drop rates are ridiculously low. I highly doubt this is getting hotfixed so quick.

----------


## adamlad101

If this does get fixed i wouldnt be suprised, i just watched 3 streams and people are talking about it, everyone is  :Frown:

----------


## adamlad101

Not sure if it says every time servers are going down but it is saying "failed to pet battle" now  :Frown:

----------


## Ziddy1337

I hope this doesn't get fixed so soon, but in all likelihood, it will be fixed within the next 48 hours. Blizzard are normally on the ball with this sort of thing.

Each win gives more than an appropriate level quest on my level 88 druid and that is surely not intended. It would allow me to skip from 85 to 90 without doing a single quest, and do it quicker than somebody who was questing.

+5 rep for OP anyway.

----------


## diablo32

they can make it to stop at 80 or 85 , those lvls doesnt matter anyway with raf or sor , and they can sell full wow package to starters too (pet battle feature) good deal

----------


## Bearkin

> I hope this doesn't get fixed so soon, but in all likelihood, it will be fixed within the next 48 hours. Blizzard are normally on the ball with this sort of thing.
> 
> Each win gives more than an appropriate level quest on my level 88 druid and that is surely not intended. It would allow me to skip from 85 to 90 without doing a single quest, and do it quicker than somebody who was questing.
> 
> +5 rep for OP anyway.


You are too kind  :Smile: 

I did 85-89 in about 4 hours with DMF and Battle Standard.

It stops at 89 btw.

----------


## Ziddy1337

My realm just came back up, and I am happy to say that this has not yet been fixed. (on EU at least)

----------


## Bearkin

its still working on US

----------


## superxdude

Need decent place for horde leveling...not enough in Orgrimmar. Olivia's Pond in Stormwind is excellent...critters always respawn

----------


## CreativeXtent

i must be doing something wrong, i am getting no exp. so i take a level 1 and vs a level 1?

----------


## adamlad101

So can someone tell me how to get the most exp out of this? im 71 and wanna get 80 asap, thanks!

----------


## Strangletusk

On EU, and currently getting 0 exp from fighting pets with my level 86. And this was using a level 1, then 2, pet against another level 1. 

No experience in all fights.

I can't really see what I'm doing wrong here, so I gotta say, it does look like it's fixed - on EU at least.

----------


## adamlad101

No its not fixed on EU  :Smile:  you obviousley have different level pets in your 3 pet slots

----------


## Seruhio

> i must be doing something wrong, i am getting no exp. so i take a level 1 and vs a level 1?


Dear sir, make sure you have a Team with all lvl 1 pets. Get a "beast" as main fighter to kill the squirrels/rabbits. He will stop earning lvl by lvl 6, but you will keep earning XP. If you want to lvl more pets from lvl - 6. Go for it. Lower lvl gets a bit more XP.

----------


## Strangletusk

> No its not fixed on EU  you obviousley have different level pets in your 3 pet slots


I have one level 17 in my 3rd slot - the other 2 are levels 1 and 2 respectively - so that's probably it. Wasn't aware that affected this. Cheers!

----------


## adamlad101

No problem  :Smile:  dont forget to buy your banner and get extra exp!

----------


## Bearkin

> So can someone tell me how to get the most exp out of this? im 71 and wanna get 80 asap, thanks!


Use level 1-2s, 
grab the DMF merry go round buff WHEE! - Spell - World of Warcraft
Use your guild battle standard Battle Standard of Coordination - Item - World of Warcraft
It take about 30 mins a level.

----------


## Vanerius

can cofirm this still works. Took me roughly 13 minutes 31 seconds to get from from 76 to 77 ^^ . Awesome find!

----------


## CreativeXtent

> Dear sir, make sure you have a Team with all lvl 1 pets. Get a "beast" as main fighter to kill the squirrels/rabbits. He will stop earning lvl by lvl 6, but you will keep earning XP. If you want to lvl more pets from lvl - 6. Go for it. Lower lvl gets a bit more XP.


yeah figured it out  :Smile:  ty thought

----------


## Seruhio

Exactly 1 hour for lvl 88-89, using banner+DMF buff.

----------


## Strangletusk

Got myself from a freshly dinged 86 to within 20% of level 87 in 30 minutes, without banner or the Darkmoon Fair buff. Which is bloody fast by my (very low) standards.

OP, prepare yourself for some reppage.

----------


## KeenaM

just finished my run from 86-89 in about 2 and a half hours +rep

----------


## Keith577

Shiit it works, thank you laurenkx

----------


## Owneth

Macros please!!! I want to target hit macro, it starts fight...

----------


## Bearkin

> Macros please!!! I want to target hit macro, it starts fight...


Try this

/target rabbit
/target squirrel 
/click StaticPopup1Button1

----------


## szilcsi

> Try this
> 
> /target rabbit
> /target squirrel 
> /click StaticPopup1Button1


wont work! no macro for interact with target, only keybind!

----------


## jonoz

> Try this
> 
> /target rabbit
> /target squirrel 
> /click StaticPopup1Button1


No that will always target a rabbit first if available and do nothing else.

Also, exp is 0.58% of a level so 172 battles for a level, currently sitting on 19mill exp/hr.

----------


## Owneth

I did a: 
/tar Rabbit
/tar Squirell

and then hit a interact with target keybind to my "tilde" key ` 

Then I just hit tilde `, 2 = target macro, 3 = pet spell to kill. 

Spammed it with my G510, I don't move much and I run this shit for speed!

----------


## diablo32

if you have main toon lvl 90 go kill rare mob Krol the Blade if %300 exp potion drops use it with your alt and boom!!! owned.

----------


## freeloading

So it stops giving XP at level 89. Do we need to kill higher level battle pets from 89 to 90?

----------


## jonoz

> So it stops giving XP at level 89. Do we need to kill higher level battle pets from 89 to 90?


Believe this is intended so you can L2P.

----------


## Creepwalker

> raf works?


Just tried, didn't work.
15k xp at level 71

----------


## twenty3

Using Monk XP Buff + DMF Buff level 71 (Horde).

Getting between 59k - 65k running around Durotar fighting everything.

edit:

382k xp in under 5minutes /played.

edit 2:

71-72 in 8minutes /played

----------


## jonoz

> Using Monk XP Buff + DMF Buff


Forgot about these, thanks for the reminder!

----------


## crisscross123

so any1 got a good hordespot?

----------


## szilcsi

lvl36-lvl53 was ~2 hours
lvl1-lvl17 was ~2 hours

i started new char for RaF point giving to my main  :Smile:  simple 2 button keyspam works like a charm!

PS:
i started it 8:00 today and now its lvl 40  :Smile:

----------


## Maitohaile

Seems like 84-85 is the same thing as 89-90 because l got exp from 81-84 but not after it.

----------


## hellbounds

we need a horde area guys - anyone ?

----------


## rogerbodger

> we need a horde area guys - anyone ?


This.

Someones probably found one but keeping it to them self.

----------


## Xero_Life

I've leveled two characters, both Alliance and Horde.

The best area I could find was Orgrimmar. More precisely, the top of Org. The respawn rate was the highest on the south side of the plateau around the portals. 

The blue line is the path I took, the green dots are spawns I remember from the top of my head.

(First post since joining 6 years ago. Guess I need to pay you guys back for all the leaching)

----------


## twenty3

deleted post

----------


## VizToN

Great find! Just leveled 1-15 @ 1 hour. Really fast experience!

----------


## mercules

shouldn't this be in guides as it's intended?

----------


## BakService

i think they gonna patch this today :S with the server maint

edit; nvm

----------


## Xero_Life

The exp is intended, But I think battling level 1's repeatedly was an oversight on their behalf. They will most probably patch it to only work within your level bracket.

----------


## Axorod

I leveling this character with the pet battle only:
Dvooze @ Ragnaros - Community - World of Warcraft

6 hour playtime.  :Wink: 

/Blizzard said the exp is normally, and no one will get ban for this way to level up o.O/

----------


## mercules

pretty sure you can do this with the pvp battles on 2 accounts (gaming the levels so that you meet the same person). unable to test atm.

----------


## Bearkin

> shouldn't this be in guides as it's intended?


Well if you knew anything about pet battles you wouldn't say that. Seeing ad a Level 1 pet battle takes about 15 seconds vs a level 25 pet battle takeabout 2 mins (what they intended the eExp to be based on, slower than actual questing but better than nothing)




> I leveling this character with the pet battle only:
> Dvooze @ Ragnaros - Community - World of Warcraft
> 
> 6 hour playtime. 
> 
> /Blizzard said the exp is normally, and no one will get ban for this way to level up o.O/


Link to the post plox

----------


## VizToN

I can confirm that BoA items does work for this. 

I've currently leveled 1-30 with BoA items ( Total time played: 0 days 2 hours 3 minutes , 54 seconds )

----------


## shadasd

it works really well,

did an 88-89 , a 85-89 and an 73-82 in under 7 hours.
but realms are shutting down now, i hope they don't fix it  :Frown: .

----------


## Bearkin

> pretty sure you can do this with the pvp battles on 2 accounts (gaming the levels so that you meet the same person). unable to test atm.


No you can't.

PvP pet battles can only happen via the matchmaking system.

----------


## riddelz

Went from 5-59 and now getting spammed with "failed to create pet battle". Please don't be a fix

----------


## Milkshakes00

> Went from 5-59 and now getting spammed with "failed to create pet battle". Please don't be a fix


That was happening because the servers are getting restarted; It happens every time the servers restarting message pops up.

Still not hotfixed!  :Smile:

----------


## riddelz

Servers back up, still getting same xp. Time to do it on main account I guess.

----------


## mercules

> No you can't.
> 
> PvP pet battles can only happen via the matchmaking system.


yes and you can "game" the matchmaking system to always meet the same person i.e yourself on a second account.

----------


## Wintrell

worked on lvl 1 horde char, but on my 89 aliance char did not work.. tried lot of pets, all benched were lvl 1, and still no xp  :Frown:

----------


## Bearkin

> yes and you can "game" the matchmaking system to always meet the same person i.e yourself on a second account.


I went around for 15 mins looking to pet battle with the right click command, everywhere I went it was "You cannot pet battle here" and then tried in Goldshire, the option didn't even come up.




> worked on lvl 1 horde char, but on my 89 aliance char did not work.. tried lot of pets, all benched were lvl 1, and still no xp


Read the OP. Exp stops at 89

----------


## hellbounds

Reckful has been doing this now apparently for last 30 min on streaming - thanks - t6k ppl watching - here comes the hotfix

----------


## shadasd

servers back up and it still works, still gaining exp

----------


## Bearkin

For those falling behind on gear because they are skipping questing. There is a vendor named Len at Arms on the Serpent's Spine / Atop the Wall in the corner of Vale of Eternal Blossom. She sells ilvl 408 gear useable at level 88.

Link to the npc Len at Arms - NPC - World of Warcraft

and also Singegruff at Dawn's Blossom, he sells ilvl 372 gear for level 85s. http://www.wowhead.com/npc=56705

----------


## attackruby

not a fix - happened to me pre server restart. Now servers are back up and getting the same xp etc.

----------


## Nowsa

> Reckful has been doing this now apparently for last 30 min on streaming


Hotfix Soon :'( Why does he do that ...

----------


## Swifness

he is a retard jew trying to get more viewers and shit. 

Retardful tell us how you got R1 on your rogue in blues mother****er

----------


## evlow

anyone else notice your rested xp going down?

----------


## tialk

Monk 15-85 thanks to 300xp flask, full heirloom, darkmoon buff, guildperk holy shit thats so fast ;-)

----------


## Unscrupulous

Ugh what a day for me to be at school :P Going to be leveling my guys up when I get home. Whats an average time for 85-89?

----------


## Bearkin

> Ugh what a day for me to be at school :P Going to be leveling my guys up when I get home. Whats an average time for 85-89?


I did it in 4ish hours. That was while dinking around with my other account and eating dinner and stuff. Probably could do it quicker.

That was with the DMF merry go round and the 5% guild banner (lazy bastards didn't have the 15%)

----------


## Unscrupulous

> I did it in 4ish hours. That was while dinking around with my other account and eating dinner and stuff. Probably could do it quicker.
> 
> That was with the DMF merry go round and the 5% guild banner (lazy bastards didn't have the 15%)


Thanks, so around 3 hours for me probably. I have the 15% the guild banner

----------


## gensmeta

Haha...
I gave second post rep instead of first by misstake.
Anyways.. Thread starter given rep now as well.
This is really usefull, and might even be subject for transfer to the elite thread according to me.

Much appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## dragons_nl

Retardfull still streaming the exploit expect an hotfix really soonish

----------


## gensmeta

Haha...
I gave second post rep instead of first by mistake.
Anyways.. Thread starter given rep now as well.
While it's not really an exploit, it's still very useful.


Much appreciated  :Smile: 


EDIT: Any specific reason why you mentioned that spot outside Stormwind, btw? Or is it just that there are many critters there?

----------


## evlow

88-89 /played = 44 mins lol

----------


## Bearkin

> Haha...
> I gave second post rep instead of first by misstake.
> Anyways.. Thread starter given rep now as well.
> This is really usefull, and might even be subject for transfer to the elite thread according to me.
> 
> Much appreciated 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Any specific reason why you mentioned that spot outside Stormwind, btw? Or is it just that there are many critters there?


its an open field full of level 1 critter spawns. Really easy to throw down a banner and sit there to grind.

----------


## Lazhe

Is bannable?

----------


## Bearkin

> Is bannable?


Why would it? Its just pet battling
If you're afraid you'll get banned, use this method to level up all your pets to 6. It'll make it look like you're just grinding.

----------


## gingwin

For reference (not sure if it's been mentioned yet) but party experience multiplier DOES work so get a group.

To clarify, the experience obviously is not split but the multiplier remains.

2 people =0 multiplier
3 people =16.6% bonus
4 people =30% bonus
5 people = 40% bonus

Calculated before standard/DF buff, they have to be in relatively close proximity but can be 1-90 and don't need to be farming.

----------


## noelneal

thx for this
+repped u

----------


## ketrish

it's feature - since when bliz bans for features...maybe it's unbalanced but it is still a feature...
ok an info 
i've got every heirloom which i can have without ring (which gives 45% bonus xp), im reseted fully and in addition used DMF buff (10%) and Elixir of Ancient Knowledge - Item - World of Warcraft, 1 fight won with forrest frog (2nd lvl) = 400k exp at 80 xD

----------


## Bearkin

> it's feature - since when bliz bans for features...maybe it's unbalanced but it is still a feature...
> ok an info 
> i've got every heirloom which i can have without ring (which gives 45% bonus xp), im reseted fully and in addition used DMF buff (10%) and Elixir of Ancient Knowledge - Item - World of Warcraft, 1 fight won with forrest frog (2nd lvl) = 400k exp at 80 xD


Nice! How much of a percentage was it of your level?

----------


## gingwin

> Nice! How much of a percentage was it of your level?


80 was 1.6 mil if I recall so 33%? He might be able to confirm though.

----------


## Dante

Anyone wanna team up and join me in SW? we are phased and can't see eachother but we still get the % bonus, add me Dante.Fritsch on skype  :Smile:

----------


## ketrish

81 - 440k
82 - 530k
83 - 640k
84 - 840k
per battle and it takes like 30s ;] (15 min it took so far)

----------


## saak

a good macro to spam, would be nice  :Smile:  anybody a idea?  :Big Grin:

----------


## TKID

RAF Does NOT work with this method.

----------


## Bearkin

> a good macro to spam, would be nice  anybody a idea?


The code to engage pet battle is protected by the API, so anything outside of a bot is out of the question.

----------


## KuRIoS

awesome 15 rep and 3k corecoins to you mate

----------


## Bearkin

> awesome 15 rep and 3k corecoins to you mate


You're the best  :Smile:

----------


## attackruby

Skype me - Endsinruby for inv to a group

----------


## dragons_nl

atm Im getting 117k each win as lvl86, with DMF buff and Banner

----------


## oblizzion19

Turn on click to move and bind interact with target. make a macro for targeting squirrels and rabbits. Put your target macros and interact with target bind all on mousewheel up, centre and down. scroll up and down and watch your character run towards the nearest critter and start the battle. Bind your pet battle moves too for maximum laziness.

----------


## Devanh

Elixir of Ancient Knowledge currently bugs when combined with heirlooms. I took my 80 lock to 85 in 20 minutes, because instead of getting +300% I was getting something like +1200% extra. The buff unfortunately cuts out at 85, so I suggest using this on a newly made character to make use of the full hour. Use this ASAP!

Edit: Nevermind, read back through the thread and someone else already posted this.

----------


## Aeryane

> Anyone wanna team up and join me in SW? we are phased and can't see eachother but we still get the % bonus, add me Dante.Fritsch on skype


sent you a friendsreq

----------


## Bearkin

> Turn on click to move and bind interact with target. make a macro for targeting squirrels and rabbits. Put your target macros and interact with target bind all on mousewheel up, centre and down. scroll up and down and watch your character run towards the nearest critter and start the battle. Bind your pet battle moves too for maximum laziness.


Oh shit you are a genious

----------


## shadasd

it seems the group bonus does NOT work if all party members are all from the same account. Just tested it with 3 toons and nothing.

----------


## szilcsi

we tested with 3 in a party and no more xp... lvl 53+68+87 in grp

----------


## lardbucket

You get higher xp the lower lvl pets you have in your team. eg atm without any buffs apart from guild I'm getting 140k xp with the highest pet as lvl2, and 132k with the highest pet as lvl 3.

So I'm currently going through all my beast pets not getting them any higher than lvl 3 for max xp

----------


## Bearkin

> You get higher xp the lower lvl pets you have in your team. eg atm without any buffs apart from guild I'm getting 140k xp with the highest pet as lvl2, and 132k with the highest pet as lvl 3.
> 
> So I'm currently going through all my beast pets not getting them any higher than lvl 3 for max xp


Read the OP

----------


## jaskaos

This is awesome! Thanks!

----------


## Owneth

> Turn on click to move and bind interact with target. make a macro for targeting squirrels and rabbits. Put your target macros and interact with target bind all on mousewheel up, centre and down. scroll up and down and watch your character run towards the nearest critter and start the battle. Bind your pet battle moves too for maximum laziness.


Ok wait... How do I set a macro to bind on all of mouse wheel functions, up center and down? That doesn't make sense to me? I think I get what you mean but im confused, tell me exactly what you did there?

----------


## tialk

bind mheelup on a barslot > macro there
bind mheeldown > interact with target
bind mouse3, 4 or any other button > action button 3 (and maybe bind actionbutton 1 also on a mousebutton)

----------


## Juan3939

By the way, for those who are asking for a bot to farm Wild pets... Erus is a bot that can farm Wild pets  :Stick Out Tongue:  http://mmolazy.com =D

----------


## jumperu

First of all i know it is a repost, i just found a spot with a fast respawn and i want to share/explain to all how to do it while afk.  :Cool: 

First thread on this was : http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...t-battles.html

So, you can get the details from that post, like get a beast pet and so on.. rep Bearkin while you are at it since he started it


My spot:




So go there and si in front of this critter:





Next step, get keyspam from here http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...er-v1-2-a.html , or use your favorite key spam. Make a macro, and put it on bar 1 key 1:



```
/target Stormwind Rat
```

Go back to key spam and set the values (you can use your own values, 1000 is 1 second):



```
key 1: 2000
U: 3000
```

as shown in photo




Next go to wow, keybinds, scroll down to interact with target and bind it to U



That pet respawn in 20 secs to 2 mins tops.
Enjoy the xp while afk.

----------


## CreativeXtent

> By the way, for those who are asking for a bot to farm Wild pets... Erus is a bot that can farm Wild pets  http://mmolazy.com =D


pshhh

mmorobot is better.

----------


## diablo32

The ppl who leveled with pet battle thing it stops at 89 just ask one friend to kill this mobs for you req. 89lvl and each quest will give you 23600 exp good deal.

for more info check :
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...nter-fast.html (Push your daily counter fast)

----------


## Bearkin

jumperu Can I add this to the OP?

----------


## oblizzion19

Ok, written a macro for this and after a couple of minutes running it it seems pretty smooth and AFKable. ALl you need is something that will playback a looped macro, I have mine play the keys F5 to F9 constantly, these are what each key does: 
F5 = Target Rabbit Macro
F6=Target Squirrel Macro
F7=Mount if not mounted (rarely comes off as player already starts running at target or already starts battle)
F8= Bound to interact with target (turn on click to move to have your character run to the target and start battle with this command)
F9= First move on my tabby cat (Claw) and it one shots target at level 6. At level 6 I gain around 107k xp per fight with guild battle standard and DMF Bonus. AT level 6 my cat is not gaining levels so this is fully afkable apart from returning each hour to turn on DMF. Can also incorporate a Banner bind to remember to throw down banner every 15 mins. Mind for Tree humping and wall humping with weird target paths but should piick a closer critter after a while.

Edit: Mounting ruins this a bit so removed it. Also may cause you to range your standard.

----------


## jumperu

> jumperu Can I add this to the OP?


ye ofc, sweet xp while afk, altough i leveled my char a whole lvl, i didn't calculate the time it took, and my pet reached lvl 6 and i still get xp  :Smile:  so i'm guessing this can be fully afk since lvl 1 to 89 with the way i pointed

----------


## mikroboy

68-84 in 23 minutes as Monk, wie guild standart and Elixer of ancient knowledge

----------


## mercules

can someone explain to me why this is an exploit and not a guide please? i don't mean that in a bad way, just curious as to where the line between them is.

----------


## bookclub

Repped with thanks nice find mate.

----------


## Bearkin

> can someone explain to me why this is an exploit and not a guide please? i don't mean that in a bad way, just curious as to where the line between them is.


As I've explained in other parts of the post. 

The amount of exp gained was only to be obtained in high level pet battles where you have to fight 3 pets which would take anywhere from 2-6 mins, vs the 15 seconds it takes to fight a level 1.

----------


## pyre

FOR HONORBUDDY USERS

I suggest using Pokebuddy in conjunction with the "gathering" profile Here

Set your Pokehbuddy settings to 6 levels lower than your lowest pet. Grab a level 6 pet and let it go.

----------


## KitGFX

I love how no one acknowledged that this DOES work with BOA +XP Gear.

----------


## Bearkin

> I love how no one acknowledged that this DOES work with BOA +XP Gear.


Can you read the first post?

----------


## mercules

> As I've explained in other parts of the post. 
> 
> The amount of exp gained was only to be obtained in high level pet battles where you have to fight 3 pets which would take anywhere from 2-6 mins, vs the 15 seconds it takes to fight a level 1.


that seems speculative at best, no offense. they clearly added player exp gains to pet battles to make it a viable method for levelling up. pet battles are available at lvl 1, so i still see it as intended. that's not to take anything away from the post though, it is a great contribution to the forums and i gave rep because of that.

----------


## Bearkin

> that seems speculative at best, no offense. they clearly added player exp gains to pet battles to make it a viable method for levelling up. pet battles are available at lvl 1, so i still see it as intended. that's not to take anything away from the post though, it is a great contribution to the forums and i gave rep because of that.


This will get hot fixed soon. I promise that.

----------


## KitGFX

So from level 1 in full BOA gear how long do you think it would take to level to 85? 

any speculation lol

faster than any other means?

----------


## usernamex2189312323

******************

----------


## mercules

> What do you think the chance is to get banned for this?


only chance of ban is by automating it.




> This will get hot fixed soon. I promise that.


i agree that they will probably do something about it, but what? nerf exp gains to under 1% per battle? kinda makes it pointless to have exp from them at all if that's the case.

----------


## Lazhe

> only chance of ban is by automating it.


So it's not bannable?

----------


## Bearkin

> only chance of ban is by automating it.
> 
> 
> 
> i agree that they will probably do something about it, but what? nerf exp gains to under 1% per battle? kinda makes it pointless to have exp from them at all if that's the case.


Make it so you only get full exp when you fight pets in the appropriate leveling areas I. E. Outland, north end, pandaria.

----------


## Bearkin

> So it's not bannable?


Dude, I've answered you in this thread and when you asked in chat. It's not banable, it's not against the rules

----------


## mercules

> So it's not bannable?


why would it be? you are simply levelling via pet battles which they intended. why else would they add exp gains to them?

automating it in any way is obviously a bannable offense though.




> Make it so you only get full exp when you fight pets in the appropriate leveling areas I. E. Outland, north end, pandaria.


if that were the case, starting a character from lvl 1 would still be the same.

----------


## saak

> FOR HONORBUDDY USERS
> 
> I suggest using Pokebuddy in conjunction with the "gathering" profile Here
> 
> Set your Pokehbuddy settings to 6 levels lower than your lowest pet. Grab a level 6 pet and let it go.


This doesnt work, because it change the pets by itself. so if you got: lvl 6, lvl 1, lvl 1 - then the bot change itselfe to: lvl 1, lvl 6, lvl 1  :Frown:

----------


## jaskaos

Weird thing here... my fiance' can't seem to get any EXP from this on any of her characters, and I set it up exactly how I do mine.

I'm starting to believe this is indeed an exploit, and it will be patched soon enough. SO enjoy it for now!

----------


## dragons_nl

Then you are doing somehting wrong I gained 3 lvl;s from doing this for 2 hours 86 -> 89

----------


## Lazhe

Does the monk 50% exp bonus works?

----------


## ketrish

> So it's not bannable?


read patch notes?

----------


## klixzz

> Does the monk 50% exp bonus works?


Yes. 88-89 23minutes.

Reckful is doing it on his DK with the xp pot, 70-80 in 8min. Yolo.

----------


## Bearkin

> Does the monk 50% exp bonus works?


Read the OP

----------


## attackruby

Anyone have a good wRobot profile for horde they would like to share with me? Please PM me (Im on a low pop server and won't distribute so it doesnt effect you)

----------


## KuRIoS

> This doesnt work, because it change the pets by itself. so if you got: lvl 6, lvl 1, lvl 1 - then the bot change itselfe to: lvl 1, lvl 6, lvl 1


It works fine, just follow the instructions in the post and go to settings and edit it!

----------


## saak

i changed it to lvl 6, but it wont work!!

----------


## Lazhe

What is your average exp at 85?

----------


## LordNaomasa

What is the exp % gained at lower lvls? At 88 Im gaining 1% a battle.

----------


## hellbounds

> Does the monk 50% exp bonus works?



yes monk 50% buff works also

----------


## mercules

> What is the exp % gained at lower lvls? At 88 Im gaining 1% a battle.


it's the same % regardless of character level. only pet levels make a difference.

----------


## LordNaomasa

> it's the same % regardless of character level. only pet levels make a difference.


Lol at the Idiots lvling lvl 19 vs lvl 80's. Also anyone have a macro they can post for me to use thanks a ton so many people fighting pets now it's gonna get fixed soon

----------


## Lazhe

90k exp for each fight at lv 85

----------


## Alfalfa

https://twitter.com/Warcraft/status/309759537357942784



> [email protected] @CM_Zarhym Yes, pet battles are rewarding more XP than intended right now. We're testing a hotfix to address this asap.


You can thank rekful and reddit for mass publicity

It's been fixed, *if you're still online DO NOT LOG OUT*. You can still get major exp.

----------


## LordNaomasa

TIP: 

1)Don't Lvl anyone past 1 for your first because I lvl my blizz bear to 4 and then caught a pet and now Im stuck getting 120k exp at lvl 87 cause of the bear so basically fight a random rabbit and catch it and keep lvling and releasing them

2) The RABBIT gets a 1 hit kill at lvl 3 where as the squirrels don't g et that till lvl 4 so for quick lvling the rabbit is best

----------


## Bearkin

Can anyone confirm that its fixed?

----------


## Teveel

> Can anyone confirm that its fixed?


Still working EU at least.

----------


## saak

still not fixed on EU.

----------


## Bearkin

Keep battling brothers!

----------


## klixzz

Still working on EU yea, and hopefully it will for another 24h. pally is 40, need him on 89.  :Frown:

----------


## ketrish

then how much do you get per battle then after 85 ?

----------


## ceh430

oh nonono pls dont fix it yet i just finished downloading whole wow again just because of this lol

----------


## Owneth

Found a even better method... Pokehbuddy on HB forums... I setup a simple logic on it, 10 levels below, 300 yards and if spell cooldown1 = true = cast cooldownspell 1 or whatever... 1 and 3... to speed it up. It's running ALL over stormwind doing it automated...

[PLUGIN] Pokébuddy - Gotto kill em all!

Enjoy!  :Smile:

----------


## Hartlin

Still working on US

----------


## evlow

its still working fine for me.

----------


## Inrehab

Must. Leave. Work. Early.

----------


## KitGFX

Reckfuls dumb ass streamed it. He HAD to stram it.

Thank him.

----------


## Lazhe

Not only Reckuf, but a lot of streamers are using this exploit....

----------


## LordNaomasa

Working still

----------


## Owneth

Milk it while you can. Set Pokehbuddy to 10 levels below and it works... non stop.

----------


## ketrish

srsly this is a not ****ing b ug, if you cant do the math its only your problem

----------


## CreativeXtent

> srsly this is a not ****ing b ug, if you cant do the math its only your problem


how so? i want to see blizz say they added this....

----------


## Bearkin

> srsly this is a not ****ing b ug, if you cant do the math its only your problem


Say again?

https://twitter.com/Warcraft/status/309759537357942784




> [email protected] @CM_Zarhym Yes, pet battles are rewarding more XP than intended right now. We're testing a hotfix to address this asap.

----------


## hjpnxz

Fixed?? Not getting any xp after leveling to 89

----------


## Bearkin

> Fixed?? Not getting any xp after leveling to 89


Dear God people do you not read the OP before posting?

Its never worked past 89.

----------


## Owneth

> srsly this is a not ****ing b ug, if you cant do the math its only your problem


https://twitter.com/Warcraft/status/309759537357942784 I did it.

----------


## mercules

also see https://twitter.com/Warcraft/status/309766166367326208

to clarify, this post mentions that the main fix will be to correct the exp bonus mutipliers.

----------


## ketrish

> Say again?
> 
> https://twitter.com/Warcraft/status/309759537357942784


940k i had max before any hotfix
let's do the imba math
rested - 200%
normal - 100%
pot - 300%
guild perk - 10%
looms - 45%
dmf - 10%
665% bonus xp pool if i didint miss something 
940/6.65
141k, which was nerfed by 10-20k max

----------


## Bearkin

> 940k i had max before any hotfix
> let's do the imba math
> rested - 200%
> normal - 100%
> pot - 300%
> guild perk - 10%
> looms - 45%
> dmf - 10%
> 665% bonus xp pool if i didint miss something 
> ...


Too much math man. I have no idea what you're trying to prove.

----------


## Lazhe

not hotfixed yet

----------


## CreativeXtent

Simple things to make this work.

1. Use only beast
2. Have all three pets in your book level 1 though 7
3. Kill level 1 anything near stormwind ( if alliance )
4. bot if you can, make it faster.
5. At level 89 the xp stops.
6. poop

----------


## mercules

> 940k i had max before any hotfix
> let's do the imba math
> rested - 200%
> normal - 100%
> pot - 300%
> guild perk - 10%
> looms - 45%
> dmf - 10%
> 665% bonus xp pool if i didint miss something 
> ...


dat bad math

----------


## TeoG

> Found a even better method... Pokehbuddy on HB forums... I setup a simple logic on it, 10 levels below, 300 yards and if spell cooldown1 = true = cast cooldownspell 1 or whatever... 1 and 3... to speed it up. It's running ALL over stormwind doing it automated...
> 
> [PLUGIN] Pokébuddy - Gotto kill em all!
> 
> Enjoy!


What profile do you use with the plugin? And can you explain the settings a bit more? ty

----------


## Lazhe

Any good spot for horde?

----------


## Owneth

> What profile do you use with the plugin? And can you explain the settings a bit more? ty


I don't. I use combat bot or party bot... a blank profile works, it picks up and detects the pets and runs around automagically!!!

Set it to 10 levels below and let er rip, default settings everything else. You don't need to set variables, it knows automagically...

----------


## smusen

EU Horde still working fine.

----------


## Bareno

> Any good spot for horde?


SW of the mage quarter in SW works well, outside of guards aggro range, and tons of critters (level 1) Prepare to put up a fight though if you're on a PVP realm unfortunately.

----------


## saak

> I don't. I use combat bot or party bot... a blank profile works, it picks up and detects the pets and runs around automagically!!!
> 
> Set it to 10 levels below and let er rip, default settings everything else. You don't need to set variables, it knows automagically...


But if i do that, the bot automaticly changes before the fight to the lvl 1 pets...  :Frown:

----------


## Lazhe

> SW of the mage quarter in SW works well, outside of guards aggro range, and tons of critters (level 1) Prepare to put up a fight though if you're on a PVP realm unfortunately.


Yep, but there are a lots of ally here  :Frown:

----------


## saak

Edit sry double Post!

----------


## Swifness

Still working.

I still can't believe ****ing retardful streaming this shit, like he discovered it.

----------


## freeloading

Mage quarter in SW is now full of level 70 to 83 players now  :Smile:

----------


## Nerdrenx

> Reckfuls dumb ass streamed it. He HAD to stram it.
> 
> Thank him.


this reckful deserves ddosing.. seriously

----------


## ketrish

CRZ with friend where A/H is dead ?

----------


## INSERT COIN

Here's a tip to all monks leveling: First, head to Darkmoon Faire and grab the buff from there. When you're fully buffed, use Zen Pilgrimage and get the daily done for your exp buff. 

Then use the portal at Peak of Serenity to get to Stormwind and head towards the pet battle area. 

Now when you run out of your buffs, you can hit Pilgrimage: Return to teleport back to DMF, get buffed and then Pilgrimage again to get to the peak for your daily / level up buff.

----------


## Bearkin

> Here's a tip to all monks leveling: First, head to Darkmoon Faire and grab the buff from there. When you're fully buffed, use Zen Pilgrimage and get the daily done for your exp buff. 
> 
> Then use the portal at Peak of Serenity to get to Stormwind and head towards the pet battle area. 
> 
> Now when you run out of your buffs, you can hit Pilgrimage: Return to teleport back to DMF, get buffed and then Pilgrimage again to get to the peak for your daily / level up buff.


Does this actually work? I thought DMF was an instance now.

----------


## moor2

doin´ it in Elwynn forest around westbrook garrison as horde.. noone here and tons of critters here..

----------


## bobec1

still works fine

----------


## Bearkin

Hit me up if you need more spots. I know a couple more.

----------


## INSERT COIN

> Does this actually work? I thought DMF was an instance now.


Darkmoon Faire is an instance true, but if you Zen Pilgrimage from DMF, but don't return by using the spell again, you can use it to return to DMF since it throws you to the nearest GY in DMF.

----------


## InFlames

how come im only getting 28-34k exp per hour while rested guys ?

lvl 82 Huntard eu horde stormscale  :Smile: 

maybe its fixed ^^ ?

----------


## Bearkin

> Not sure if this has been posted before, but this is a great spot for both horde and alliance. The area is swarmed with critters lvl 1-2.
> It's on top of the mountain right next to the lake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, confirmed working on EU still.


My pet battle add on shows tons of flying mobs there.

----------


## nexaren

Made an HB profile in SW up near where all the portals are:
imgur: the simple image sharer

You can run this as just Combat Bot/Grind Bot if you like it just paths back in forth in this area and with the help of PokeBuddy, rakes in the battles.

Profile link here:
SW-PetBattleLeveling.xml

Thank you very much to the OP.  :Smile:

----------


## Bearkin

> Made an HB profile in SW up near where all the portals are:
> imgur: the simple image sharer
> 
> You can run this as just Combat Bot/Grind Bot if you like it just paths back in forth in this area and with the help of PokeBuddy, rakes in the battles.
> 
> Profile link here:
> SW-PetBattleLeveling.xml
> 
> Thank you very much to the OP.


Rep! thanks, I've been having to move my bot back once it hit the end of the path

----------


## nexaren

> Rep! thanks, I've been having to move my bot back once it hit the end of the path


No problem! Saw the other spots were already well camped on my server so I went searching for a new one and remembered this area.

----------


## ZoR12

Awesome! 
Got a question however. On twitter, the post to which Blizzard answered that they are hotfixing the levelling method, it was mentioned that: 
"You guys going to hotfix the insane xp from pet battles right now -_- 80-89 in 7 hours. 1-60 in 5."

If its 1% per battle, how is 1-60 done in 5 (or even 10) hours?

----------


## priesta

Just got hotfixed on US servers.

----------


## forgotoldaccountlol

It's fixed on WrA US. XP is 584 down from 17k something for my 52. Blizzard melted some servers fixing it but it's done.

----------


## qweek

> Awesome! 
> Got a question however. On twitter, the post to which Blizzard answered that they are hotfixing the levelling method, it was mentioned that: 
> "You guys going to hotfix the insane xp from pet battles right now -_- 80-89 in 7 hours. 1-60 in 5."
> 
> If its 1% per battle, how is 1-60 done in 5 (or even 10) hours?


It's more than 1% per battle below 85. My mate who was level 82 got 2% per battle and my friend at lvl 62 got 4% per lvl.

----------


## TeoG

Still works on EU

----------


## Alfalfa

> It's fixed on WrA US. XP is 584 down from 17k something for my 52. Blizzard melted some servers fixing it but it's done.


I'm still logged in but not at home so I can't check... Am I safe?

Man if only they released the patch on the weekend I'd be able to do this so much more. I don't have enough time during the week.

 :Frown: 

So wow, they brought it down from 17,000 to 584?!? Back to dungeon grinds  :Frown:

----------


## Inrehab

I'm getting 160k per kill on my 87 warrior on US. If they nerfed it, they didnt nerf it much (althought its less than 1%)

----------


## nickolasgaming

I'm still getting 1 percent a win at level 86

----------


## forgotoldaccountlol

> I'm getting 160k per kill on my 87 warrior on US. If they nerfed it, they didnt nerf it much (althought its less than 1%)


It hasn't been implemented on all servers yet but they're in the process of it. Several servers had huuuge latency issues and couldn't turn in quests, auctions or even log in, and when that all went away, the pet battles had been hotfixed. The entire realm DC'd for a moment.

----------


## priesta

So I just figured out on my server all (or most) areas are hotfixed, but ogrimmar is still giving the experience.

----------


## mercules

has been crazy laggy on my server, still no nerf though atm

----------


## nickolasgaming

No lag on Blackrock, still getting full xp

----------


## Aeryane

on EU bloodhoof still getting full xp, guess I better hurry up lol

----------


## Plusik

Any ideas how to move to the spot as 38 horde toon?

----------


## lefto

you may be invisible as a rogue or feral druid :>

----------


## moor2

or get someone with 2s mount

----------


## Bearkin

still works on Zul'Jin Alliance. Getting 76k on my 86

----------


## Inrehab

Working on US-shadowmoon, pm me if you want to CRZ it up

----------


## jaskaos

As stated, Blackrock (outside of Org) is still getting massive XP! Loving it! 24-60 in no time!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Plusik

> You can get there by getting on top of the hill next to the entrance of the Night's Web Hollow mine (in UD starting area). It's a tricky ish jump but after that it's easy to reach.


I don't know but I can't reach even the edge when trying to jump on mount. Trying from the left site of the mine entrance as you look on it from outside.

Edit: nevermind - got to ding 40 and buy faster riding.

----------


## TheDefile

There is a hotfix being released soon to fix this.

https://twitter.com/Warcraft/status/309759537357942784 < source

----------


## wrathqt

just created a new character and leveled it from 1-85 in 56 minutes 15 seconds total playtime with the 300% pot, rested,darkmoon 10% buff and heirloomgear GG

----------


## KitGFX

where is everyone doing it outside org and how do i get the darkmoon buff

----------


## Fragbot

> just created a new character and leveled it from 1-85 in 56 minutes 15 seconds total playtime with the 300% pot, rested,darkmoon 10% buff and heirloomgear GG


which mob drops that pot?

----------


## nexaren

The item:
Elixir of Ancient Knowledge - Item - World of Warcraft

Rarespawn:
Krol the Blade - NPC - World of Warcraft

----------


## KitGFX

dont waste your time campng krol by the time he spawns the hotfix will be out

----------


## j0eL

Scarlet monastary has a buttload of ghosts.. they are kind of a pain to kill but there's so many, and it's deserted. A good spot for horde.

----------


## gt261

> where is everyone doing it outside org and how do i get the darkmoon buff


Go on the carousel. Confirming that this still works on Archimonde-US. Took my monk from 28-85 in an hour with enlightenment and an elixir of ancient knowledge.

----------


## CreativeXtent

weww i came home and was disc and thought oh nooo patchedddd, but it was not yay!

----------


## Bearkin

still going strong on my warrior. 86, 88k a battle.

----------


## LordNaomasa

My friend who is a tech for Blizz said they are only testing the hotfix on a few realms but all should be fixed by early morning resets. He also said it (the XP "glitch") was purposeful to get more people involved in pet battles. Genius lol. All of Stormwind are hunting damn rabbits. 

TDLR: US SERVERS take advantage until the morning resets!~

----------


## Plusik

Got a message 
[SERVER] Shutdown in 15:00

After that: Failed to create pet battle.

----------


## Owneth

:Frown:  Sad Day.  :Frown:

----------


## Aeryane

Hotfix inc I guess, server shutdown in about 8 mins now on EU and pet battles are blocked.

----------


## dragons_nl

Yeah, and you cant start them anymore either..100% an Hotfix

----------


## CreativeXtent

well i hope us does not get hotfixed soon XD

----------


## Mothership

Yes hotfix incoming. Hopefully they wont over nerf it.

----------


## CreativeXtent

they said they were adding xp i think but not that much lol

----------


## Basti229

eu fix is out

----------


## nickolasgaming

Still going strong on my home server. No restart message or anything  :Big Grin:

----------


## CreativeXtent

> Still going strong on my home server. No restart message or anything


do not jinx us!!!

----------


## Starkey2009

7k without any buffs boom

----------


## GreyAL

> 7k without any buffs boom


at what level?

----------


## nickolasgaming

> do not jinx us!!!


<3 sorry
blackrock hotfix happened. 
Nothing to see, blizzard move along.
):

----------


## Tronski

Confirmed nerfed. From 6000 xp a win (at 27) down to 200.

----------


## Starkey2009

7k was at 62

----------


## Bearkin

> 7k without any buffs boom


try doing a normal level 25 pet battle and tell us how it goes.

----------


## Aeryane

Hotfixed on Bloodhoof EU aswell as Silvermoon.

----------


## Starkey2009

> try doing a normal level 25 pet battle and tell us how it goes.


no lvl 25 pet so cant test

----------


## infantrydad78

Hotfixed on EU. now only getting 8k down from many many times that lol

----------


## Mothership

And as usual fixed and NERFED down to 10% from what it was without pot.

----------


## Tronski

At lvl 85, killing a team of 3x 23 with my team of 2x 21 and 1x 20 I got 96k (no xp boosts)

----------


## Bearkin

> At lvl 85, killing a team of 3x 23 with my team of 2x 21 and 1x 20 I got 96k (no xp boosts)


not too bad. Time it and see how long a single fight takes.

----------


## Juan3939

Fixed, Fighting vs lvl 1 at lvl 85 ; 3500 xp. Down from 59k x)

----------


## senzai

This has now been, HOT FIXED!.. NIce while it lasted.! Hope for the next exploit to come soon! gl hf

----------


## dDARKb

Worked last I checked but so many damn people doing it

----------


## dDARKb

Apparently allot longer then I thought =/

----------


## CreativeXtent

wtf oksoloer?


anyways NOT fixed on US wahaha!

----------


## Aeryane

Higher lvl pet battles do idd seem to award somewhat decent xp. Just battled a team of lvl 21 pets using 3 lvl 25 pets, awarded 129k at lvl 88, no xp buffs. Not too bad I guess  :Smile:

----------


## CreativeXtent

oh wow nice.

----------


## nickolasgaming

ummm, 
Was this fix only for EU because im still going Ham in the exp...

----------


## CreativeXtent

> ummm, 
> Was this fix only for EU because im still going Ham in the exp...


at the moment yes

----------


## shadasd

Still working on some U.S servers.  :Smile:

----------


## Starkey2009

US will be fixed there probably just trying EU and see how it goes, SW is like crowded with people doing it so i dont blizz will let it slide on US servers

----------


## KitGFX

> ummm, 
> Was this fix only for EU because im still going Ham in the exp...


rep for the funniest comment all day

----------


## Fragbot

> Fixed, Fighting vs lvl 1 at lvl 85 ; 3500 xp. Down from 59k x)


US not fixed

----------


## Tronski

So, I moved my 27 monk to valley of the eternal blossom. When defeating a team of 3x 25 with my team of 22 and 21s I got 2800 xp, roughly 12% of a level, with heirlooms.

----------


## GreyAL

> Higher lvl pet battles do idd seem to award somewhat decent xp. Just battled a team of lvl 21 pets using 3 lvl 25 pets, awarded 129k at lvl 88, no xp buffs. Not too bad I guess


That's pretty awesome. Can easily farm the ~22s around Halfhill while being very close to a stable master.

----------


## gensmeta

Fixed on EU =(

----------


## VizToN

> Fixed on EU =(


This. Not even too strange when every, I mean EVERY player on the server was doing it and people spamming it in the trade chat that a power level was available in pet battles.

----------


## Audiocubes

Hotfixing this tommorrow, get it while you still can.

----------


## attackruby

anyone try going to sw as horde yet?

----------


## tufts

I'm only getting 1500 exp each time at 80, highest level pet is 6. fixed?

----------


## saak

fixed @ EU  :Frown:

----------


## attackruby

> I'm only getting 1500 exp each time at 80, highest level pet is 6. fixed?


 Like he said, EU is fixed and US will be shortly.

What is the % per win at your level? ( level 80 at 1500 xp a win) 

I see why they are fixing it - I did 80-85 in 10 mins with the elixir.. and im leveling pretty quickly still but without the elixir.

I really hope they don't kill the exp to next to nothing - might as well never added the XP gain in the first place.

----------


## mrpauloismeo

Getting 85-92k XP at level 85 depending on the level of the pet as in level difference from mine to enemies

----------


## ApathyX

Is there a macro that auto fights pets in the area? I see a lot of people doing it without moving right as they appear.

----------


## Chris9974

fixed in Eu, i tried with pet level 1,2,3,4,5,6 

10k xp max per battle
 :Frown:

----------


## darkcloud727

Are you guys trying different spots? In US, Stormwind is nerfed and outside of undercity was as well. But when i went to Org/Durtor/Stonetalon Mountains it was still working for me. Try different zones out.

----------


## BobJustBob

you're probably getting crz'd to servers that haven't been hotfixed or something.

----------


## Tronski

> you're probably getting crz'd to servers that haven't been hotfixed or something.


So you have tried?

Edit: I did try, I went to eversong woods (EU) as alliance, my lvl 83 got a whooping 3k xp for winning.

----------


## Axorod

> Are you guys trying different spots? In US, Stormwind is nerfed and outside of undercity was as well. But when i went to Org/Durtor/Stonetalon Mountains it was still working for me. Try different zones out.


Someone tried it on EU?

----------


## InFlames

Fixed here at EU, Stormscale EU Horde side  :Smile: 
getting 7k exp per kill

----------


## ApathyX

> Fixed here at EU, Stormscale EU Horde side 
> getting 7k exp per kill


Where are you farming as horde? Trying to find a decent spot.

----------


## mckemo

its fixed on several german servers too - however, was a nice find  :Big Grin:

----------


## attackruby

as horde im using the spot right outside SW walls with all kind of rabbits and squirrels.. no guards - its like a little nature park haha. gett 110k per win at level 87 with level 6 baby blizz bear

----------


## emmy

> as horde im using the spot right outside SW walls with all kind of rabbits and squirrels.. no guards - its like a little nature park haha. gett 110k per win at level 87 with level 6 baby blizz bear


what server / region?

----------


## ApathyX

> as horde im using the spot right outside SW walls with all kind of rabbits and squirrels.. no guards - its like a little nature park haha. gett 110k per win at level 87 with level 6 baby blizz bear


Out front of Stormwind?

----------


## Wintrell

Fixed on Nagrand EU too..  :Frown:  at least i managed to do 25 levels on my monk  :Smile:

----------


## Axorod

> as horde im using the spot right outside SW walls with all kind of rabbits and squirrels.. no guards - its like a little nature park haha. gett 110k per win at level 87 with level 6 baby blizz bear


EU? or US?

----------


## twenty3

Still working on my realm (US). PM me for my Battle tag if you want to CRZ here.

----------


## Icelancelot

do u need heirlooms/elixirs to make this worthwhile? I did this raw on my priest on US servers and it was ok exp, I saw someone getting like 900k exp per battle and I get like 80k at 85

----------


## Starkey2009

Probably this is the fix

We will be performing rolling restarts on Friday, March 8th, beginning at 7:00 AM PST. Downtime for each realm is expected to be minimal, and the entire process should take approximately 1 hour to complete.

----------


## twenty3

> do u need heirlooms/elixirs to make this worthwhile? I did this raw on my priest on US servers and it was ok exp, I saw someone getting like 900k exp per battle and I get like 80k at 85


I really doubt someone was getting 900k xp per battle. But no, you don't. My Monks currently 86 and am getting 130k per battle (Little bit more than a Jade Forest quest). No heirlooms, only using the Darkmoon Faire buff you get from riding the carousel.

----------


## Starkey2009

> do u need heirlooms/elixirs to make this worthwhile? I did this raw on my priest on US servers and it was ok exp, I saw someone getting like 900k exp per battle and I get like 80k at 85


 yes it helps battle standards, darkmoon buff

----------


## INSERT COIN

I got my monk from 60 to 85 in one evening. Have some rep.  :Smile:

----------


## Icelancelot

> I really doubt someone was getting 900k xp per battle. But no, you don't. My Monks currently 86 and am getting 130k per battle (Little bit more than a Jade Forest quest). No heirlooms, only using the Darkmoon Faire buff you get from riding the carousel.


I saw it on Reckfuls stream, 600-900k exp per pet battle at 84, but he had probably all the bonuses

----------


## attackruby

Response to people asking me questions:

Its a US server 

Location is South west of the mage quarters.. its right over the wall - its still considered stormwind but isnt patrolled by any guards. so it will work for hordies.

----------


## mxzeal

still working on illidan going to grind before i go to work lol

----------


## ketrish

> still working on illidan going to grind before i go to work lol


which side and whic cont (eu/us) ?

----------


## CreativeXtent

still working on us

----------


## SHEEPY2006

not working on Alliance Side Chamber of aspects EU, was getting 8k exp at lvl 40 at 3am, tried it at 12:00pm today and its down to 300 exp.

----------


## INSERT COIN

Fixed on most EU servers which I've tried. Still, got my monk through Northrend and Outlands  :Smile:

----------


## Massive90

its fixed on all eu servers and us probly have same after restart.

----------


## Plusik

I fought with pets level 21, 20, 20 against Valley of the Four Winds 3s and got 13k exp after about 3 minutes considering there was no Rare or Uncommon pets.

----------


## klixzz

Reckful is doing it right now with Xp pot & his Monk. 1-30 10minutes played, so sad ****ing US still has it while on EU my pally sits at 62 now.

----------


## Pratt2

I tried this out last night. Doesn't seem worth it without heirlooms or pot. Maybe I'm doing it wrong. Also, how is reck killing the same kind of critter over and over? When I say kill a toad, the other toads around become unfightable for a while. Maybe I'm just an idiot.

----------


## Siccore123

damn....... was one of the best find 2013 :-/ 
fixed on eu :-(

----------


## Anstriber

Yeah best find ever but its fixed now on EU

----------


## KitGFX

Well US has ten more minutes before we see how bad it got.

Level 85 with no bonuses (just to see the difference) - 72,750 per fight.

----------


## syn182

It works... well until restart i'm guessing.

I got a pot tonight by server hopping to farm krol. I leveled for 1 hour (time the pot lasted) with a level 6-8 spider in northern barrens. Got from 42 to 79 in an hour. 

Amazing find, and best exploit I've EVER seen. So sad it's getting fixed  :Frown: 

maybe blizz will be nice and overlook it?

----------


## UnholyMisery

> It works... well until restart i'm guessing.
> 
> I got a pot tonight by server hopping to farm krol. I leveled for 1 hour (time the pot lasted) with a level 6-8 spider in northern barrens. Got from 42 to 79 in an hour. 
> 
> Amazing find, and best exploit I've EVER seen. So sad it's getting fixed 
> 
> maybe blizz will be nice and overlook it?


My server is getting a restart now on US.

----------


## qq12345

> It works... well until restart i'm guessing.
> 
> I got a pot tonight by server hopping to farm krol. I leveled for 1 hour (time the pot lasted) with a level 6-8 spider in northern barrens. Got from 42 to 79 in an hour. 
> 
> Amazing find, and best exploit I've EVER seen. So sad it's getting fixed 
> 
> maybe blizz will be nice and overlook it?


someone tweeted to blizz staffand they said a fix was in the works, so unlikely  :Frown:

----------


## jaskaos

Confirmed. Blackrock server restarted, Cross-Realm servers restarted. Goodbye greatest exploit in WoW history.  :Frown:  *takes off hat*

----------


## nexaren

Great while it lasted but alas, it has been fixed.

----------


## austin449560

Confirmed Fixed on Area-52 us lvl 85 used to get 100+k xp now getting 6k xp

----------


## Bearkin

> Confirmed. Blackrock server restarted, Cross-Realm servers restarted. Goodbye greatest exploit in WoW history.  *takes off hat*


A fellow Las Vegan! Even the skies are sad today.

----------


## Owneth

Thank you Bearkin, I call that contributor status. You helped the community and they used it... That's a contribution.

----------


## spookd

70k+ before, 5k+ after restart. Lvl 85

----------


## KitGFX

72k - pre hotfix
7k- after hot fix
30k fighting battles my pets own level 

(Level 86 atm)

Seems like they cut it in half, if your fighting battles your own pets level.

----------


## rule34

> someone tweeted to blizz staffand they said a fix was in the works, so unlikely


His character's name is Brad (undead 90 monk) on illidan. Blide and Sabro on Azgalor (alliance). Camp him on sight imo. Does this count as contributing? XD Check the PTR bug forums you'll see him explaining the bug to wow. Leveling Exploit. - Forums - World of Warcraft

And the tweet was done by a guy named Nick Reinhart.

----------


## DKsoloer

> His character's name is Brad (undead 90 monk) on illidan. Blide and Sabro on Azgalor (alliance). Camp him on sight imo. Does this count as contributing? XD Check the PTR bug forums you'll see him explaining the bug to wow. Leveling Exploit. - Forums - World of Warcraft


that doesnt matter. do you really think a small forum post fixed this? its all reckfuls fault to stream it to hundreds of people

----------


## rule34

> that doesnt matter. do you really think a small forum post fixed this? its all reckfuls fault to stream it to hundreds of people


He tweeted the wow staff and they thanked him and said they would fix it asap. So yes I do blame Nick Reinhart.

----------


## Anstriber

> He tweeted the wow staff and they thanked him and said they would fix it asap. So yes I do blame Nick Reinhart.


stupid fat hobbit :Big Grin: 
this was best bug i ever seen

----------


## Unscrupulous

Thanks for the post bear +rep 

I was able to get my shaman 1-85 in an hour and do my other 4 85s to 90 with it  :Smile:  Boring but hella lot faster than normal leveling

----------


## Bearkin

Newtons law of exploits: for every awesome exploit there is an equal to opposite douchbag to report the exploit. 

There is nothing more to add, it's fixed.

----------


## mercules

they said that they knew of the bug and had a fix in the works long before anyone tweeted about it. blaming the stream is like blaming the op here as they both brought mass attention to the method. no need to blame anyone imo, it would've got fixed either way.

----------


## Swifness

Good guy Bearkin. Found the best wow exploit ever and shared without thinking of it.

Thanks bud

----------


## Bearkin

> Good guy Bearkin. Found the best wow exploit ever and shared without thinking of it.
> 
> Thanks bud


You're welcome.

And I hate Reckful.

----------


## joboy_67

Reckful ruined this, I was doing this the day patch came out and got a 3 toons to 89, but when reckful put it on his stream every server went crazy and it wasn't even viable to level since yesterday ultimately unless you camp one spot >.>
Edit: although I was doing it with higher level pets until you posted it works with level one critters +rep for giving me one day of amazing xp lol.

----------


## empty_skillz

still working?

----------


## mercules

> still working?


not on eu at least.

----------


## mwmplayboy



----------


## eliasbajen

comeon, **** you reckful..  :Frown: 
i didnt even had a chance to blink before this shit was fixed :/
thanks anyways for finding a sick exploit and sharing it to the community!

----------


## Totheark

> You're welcome.
> 
> And I hate Reckful.


Reckful needs to get slapped with a very sizable salmon.

----------


## mercules

i fail to see how this is only reckful's fault when this thread itself has over 20k views. :P

----------


## Bearkin

> i fail to see how this is only reckful's fault when this thread itself has over 20k views. :P


Yeah and? Reck****** streamed it to over 200k people. This spread like wildfire.

----------


## Swinder

Managed to automate it a bit last night before it was fixed on EU, got 85-87 out of it so +rep for you bro.

----------


## saga3180

Managed to go from 59-88 overnight  :Smile: 
too bad it doesnt work anymore + rep anyways

----------


## xpowers

> Yeah and? Reck****** streamed it to over 200k people. This spread like wildfire.


His viewer count is usually around 6-7k, I don't think 200k people saw it because of him. I'm sure that more people saw it from this thread than from his livestream. That being said, I think you all should stop blaming him for "getting this patched", when I'm sure that Blizzard knew about this before Reckful even considered doing it. He livestreams all the time as a job, and so it would be ridiculous for him to stop streaming while leveling "just so that Blizzard doesn't find out" about a problem that I'm sure they were already in the process of fixing.

----------


## Bearkin

> His viewer count is usually around 6-7k, I don't think 200k people saw it because of him. I'm sure that more people saw it from this thread than from his livestream. That being said, I think you all should stop blaming him for "getting this patched", when I'm sure that Blizzard knew about this before Reckful even considered doing it. He livestreams all the time as a job, and so it would be ridiculous for him to stop streaming while leveling "just so that Blizzard doesn't find out" about a problem that I'm sure they were already in the process of fixing.


I think we have a fan boi

----------


## Alfalfa

> I think we have a fan boi


I just wanna say thanks for posting this thread. Repped you, it was fun while it lasted.

ᵔᴥᵔ

----------


## BobJustBob

> His viewer count is usually around 6-7k, I don't think 200k people saw it because of him. I'm sure that more people saw it from this thread than from his livestream. That being said, I think you all should stop blaming him for "getting this patched", when I'm sure that Blizzard knew about this before Reckful even considered doing it. He livestreams all the time as a job, and so it would be ridiculous for him to stop streaming while leveling "just so that Blizzard doesn't find out" about a problem that I'm sure they were already in the process of fixing.


i'm sure blizzard knew right away, but as with any bug like this, it depends on how detrimental it is to the game (people getting a couple alts up isn't very huge, as opposed to leveling instantly or getting a lot of gold) or how widespread it is (in this case hundreds of people per server were doing it).

they most likely knew early on after tuesday and it wasn't a top priority to fix it if a lot of people weren't abusing it. but when reckful streams it to several thousand people who then go and tell all their friends and even spam the exploit in trade chat, it's going to get fixed pretty fast.

do i think reckful is completely to blame for getting this fixed? no. do i think he had a large role in it? yes.

----------


## Fragbot

> i'm sure blizzard knew right away, but as with any bug like this, it depends on how detrimental it is to the game (people getting a couple alts up isn't very huge, as opposed to leveling instantly or getting a lot of gold) or how widespread it is (in this case hundreds of people per server were doing it).
> 
> they most likely knew early on after tuesday and it wasn't a top priority to fix it if a lot of people weren't abusing it. but when reckful streams it to several thousand people who then go and tell all their friends and even spam the exploit in trade chat, it's going to get fixed pretty fast.
> 
> do i think reckful is completely to blame for getting this fixed? no. do i think he had a large role in it? yes.


HOYL SHEEEET!!!! ITS Still working in US servers... JK FAP,

Blizzard knew about this the very first minute 5.2 went live, I just want to Thank Bearkin for letting us know before it was patched, I managed to level my monk from 20 to 70 in under 90 minsl

+rep thanks man.

----------


## CreativeXtent

i would stop doing this.... i had all my accounts banned for this...

----------


## mercules

> i would stop doing this.... i had all my accounts banned for this...


if all of your accounts were banned it wasn't for pet battles i can assure you.

----------


## Fragbot

> i would stop doing this.... i had all my accounts banned for this...


due to Pet Battle, how? why would Blizzard banwave people for something they knew it would eventually happen. unless you're doing something else.... **elites cought** =)

----------


## CreativeXtent

> if all of your accounts were banned it wasn't for pet battles i can assure you.


so you can assure me? i am sure big boy. step out.

Really though. all my other ones, even ones with no game time and not played for over a year got banned... commmonnnn. saying exploiting.

So, up to yall to stop or not.

----------


## mercules

> so you can assure me? i am sure big boy. step out.
> 
> Really though. all my other ones, even ones with no game time and not played for over a year got banned... commmonnnn. saying exploiting.
> 
> So, up to yall to stop or not.


lol... ok then big boy.

are you sure you weren't making use of the multiplicative effect from the exp elixir and heirlooms? or any other exploits/automation? i asked blizzard if it was a bannable offence when it was working here in eu and was told it was unintended for pet battles to give so much exp, but certainly not bannable. no need for any hostility and any further information you could provide might help others understand why this happened. 

<3

----------


## Grabberman

> so you can assure me? i am sure big boy. step out.
> 
> Really though. all my other ones, even ones with no game time and not played for over a year got banned... commmonnnn. saying exploiting.
> 
> So, up to yall to stop or not.


im dead sure because i level all of mt 85s to 89 and i have 6 of them so...

----------


## Kanga24

Thank you so much for this yesterday, I was able to get two 89's and a 85.

----------


## CreativeXtent

> im dead sure because i level all of mt 85s to 89 and i have 6 of them so...


yet i still know more people other than me that got hit,

it is a who cares now though.

----------


## Grabberman

> yet i still know more people other than me that got hit,
> 
> it is a who cares now though.


are you dead sure its from this because i mean it sounds stupid to ban people over this was it a suspension or BAN

----------


## chronux

I'd appeal the ban for sure... they put it in the patch notes, so I don't see how they can claim it as bannable. If everyone didn't hype this online and just leveled up with it, it wouldn't have been fixed  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Meumenino

so this isnt work anymore?=\

----------


## KaitarN

> so this isnt work anymore?=\


Nah it dosn't i'm afraid  :Frown:

----------


## KitGFX

they would of banned damn near 40% of all realms

----------

